
Show HN: ProgressBoard – Your Personal Project Manager - tanishsehgal
https://www.progressboard.co/
======
tanishsehgal
Hey HN,

This is Tanish. Today I’m launching a new type of Project Management Tool on
HN that works like a simple todo list but at the same time is also an
efficient Project Management Tool or we can call it a “Progress” Management
Tool.

We makers get many ideas and we even start working on them but to take it from
that stage to finally launching it is one hell of a task.

Thus, Introducing ProgressBoard!

ProgressBoard is a Project Management Tool for those who are not actually
project managers but makers. There are many Project Management tools available
but they are too heavy or complex and we makers need a simple and minimalistic
tool that is simple to use yet fulfils all requirements of a Project
Management tool.

